# Colorado Deer Draw Results



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Colorado's deer draw results are in but the notifications haven't gone out yet. If you put in and want to check them you can go to

http://wildlife.state.co.us/Hunting/BigGame/DrawResultsAndPrefPoints/ scroll down to the bottom of the page and put in your information to check it. Also the elk results will also be there. As far a antelope if you had a preference point and it shows 0 now you drew that tag also.


----------

